# Wanted: Triple XPG in E-Series head - 2 mode. Details inside



## gripnSUREFIRE (Jul 26, 2012)

Giving in to my ongoing obsession with the Surefire E-Series (incan head)...

After trying a few LED alternatives...I still havent found the "perfect" setup for my EDC.
I recently acquired a Triple XPG E-Series build by Icarus. Seen here I absolutely love the "focused" floody powerful beam, and tint...but there is no low mode for up close work.

So, im turning to CPF in search of someone to build my "grail" E-series head setup. 
It would be pretty much the same as above, except I would need a low mode to come on first. (like the Fury UI, 15L/500L..no memory) On 17670

Originally I thought an XML setup would be great to try. Ihave been told the 17670 wont be "sufficient"...and I dont wanna risk boring for 18650. 
Also, through my experience with the Veleno LED drop in...the factory reflector is just too shallow. The triple setup seems to be the best setup for me personally. 

Anyone up for the job? Any recommendations? Thanks in advance for your insight.


----------



## Moddoo (Jul 26, 2012)

We are brewing up something that should satisfy your needs sir.

I'll send you a PM when they are ready.

Cheers


----------



## cland72 (Jul 27, 2012)

Oh so tagged

Posted using Tapatalk on my HTC Evo


----------



## De-Lux (Aug 12, 2012)

I would also be interested. I have an E1E and E2E that could use a long over due upgrade. Thanks


----------



## gripnSUREFIRE (Aug 29, 2012)

Was really hoping this wasn't vaporware


----------



## scout24 (Aug 29, 2012)

Moddo- interested as well. This was only 5 weeks ago, I'm pretty sure vaporware isn't the case...


----------



## LG&M (Sep 4, 2012)

Interested.


----------



## archimedes (Sep 4, 2012)

Would a McE2S work?


----------



## Silgt (Sep 6, 2012)

Moddoo said:


> We are brewing up something that should satisfy your needs sir.
> 
> I'll send you a PM when they are ready.
> 
> Cheers



Oh yes please keep me informed too...the specs looks very interesting!


----------



## archimedes (Sep 6, 2012)

:thinking: Hmmm ... anybody check the website recently ? 


:devil:


----------



## cland72 (Sep 7, 2012)

I got an email from them with the E series product, but I can't tell if they are only selling the whole light, or if they will offer just the upgraded head for use on my existing E2E


----------



## gripnSUREFIRE (Sep 7, 2012)

cland72 said:


> I got an email from them with the E series product, but I can't tell if they are only selling the whole light, or if they will offer just the upgraded head for use on my existing E2E



I never heard anything!

is it this; HERE

If so, judging by the pics and description...its the whole light.


----------



## cland72 (Sep 7, 2012)

$300? Count me out...


----------



## think2x (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm interested in a Nichia triple in a natural HA E- incan head with a driver that plays nice with the LX2 2 stage tail cap myself.


----------



## foxtrot824 (Sep 26, 2012)

I too loved the incandescent heads and triples. I am considering making a few more. I don't want to steal any work from the good people of Oveready but if any one is interested in a head just shoot me a PM.


----------



## samuraishot (Sep 28, 2012)

foxtrot824 said:


> I too loved the incandescent heads and triples. I am considering making a few more. I don't want to steal any work from the good people of Oveready but if any one is interested in a head just shoot me a PM.



PM just sent!


----------



## Dingle1911 (Nov 2, 2012)

think2x said:


> I'm interested in a Nichia triple in a natural HA E- incan head with a driver that plays nice with the LX2 2 stage tail cap myself.



This is what I want too. I triple head for an LX2 with floodgates beam that works with the 2 stage tailcap. Say the first stage is approximately 20%.


----------

